# Finnex Stingray



## spec33 (Jul 16, 2014)

What kind of light would a finnex sting ray give me on a 2.5 gallon tank thats 8" tall. What about a 12" tall tank?


----------



## Gametheory (Apr 25, 2014)

I actually just setup a stingray on a standard 2.5g and it's medium light on it. 
At 12" it will be low light IMO.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

It's looking like low light on my 10 gal about 10" from substrate..


----------



## spec33 (Jul 16, 2014)

ok thank you


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

The PAR values for the Stingray are on this page.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=725233

I've got one coming on Saturday for my 20 tall.


----------



## RoseTyler (Oct 27, 2014)

I bought one that comes tomorrow for my 40G breeder. I'm doing a low tech, medium-low light build so I'm hoping it does the job.

I have a bunch of ambient lighting so I don't want to overdo the lighting and cause algae to grow.


----------



## grizzly_a (Sep 9, 2014)

goodbytes said:


> The PAR values for the Stingray are on this page.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=725233
> 
> I've got one coming on Saturday for my 20 tall.



How's the Stingray on your 20 tall?


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

I am quite pleased with it. I am new to LED lighting so I was annoyed by the shimmer at first but now I don't notice it anymore. The two swords I put in that tank put up a new leaf each week and the Corkscrew Val is also growing well and putting out a couple of new runners. I'm also getting a 48" Stingray to replace the Dual T5 NO on my 55 gallon tank.


----------

